# Woran kann es liegen das sich mein Spiel einfach schliesst



## calotchro (11. Mai 2013)

hi, 

ich spiele wot ( world of tanks) mit win7 ulitimate , und das spiel verschwindet ,als hätte man alt+f4 gedrückt. (ich ich drehe durch)
Kann es an meiner Maus liegen ? die spinnt ein bissel.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2013)

Sind denn alle Treiber aktuell? Mainboard Chipsatz, Sound, LAN, USB, Grafikkarte....? Vlt isses auch ein Virenscanner schuld?


----------



## calotchro (21. Mai 2013)

müssten aktuell sein . Ich benutze kein virenscanner.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2013)

Check mal, ob wirklich alles aktuell ist. Ich hab aber schonmal irgendwo mitbekommen, dass WoT sich manchmal einfach so beendet...


----------



## calotchro (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die CD die beim gigabyte mainbord dabei war (inst. CD) erst gestern installiert , also muss das doch alles aktuell sein ? Und die Treiber des gtx660 sind laut nVidia aktuell. (erfährt man in der unten/rechts leiste, wenn man auf das nv symbol geht)


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2013)

Die Treiber auf CD sind so gut wie nie neu, da musst Du schon auf die Gigabyte-Website gehen und nach Downloads schauen. Was haste denn für ein Board? 

Je nach Board gibt es Treiber für Chipsatz (bei Intel oft inf-Treiber UND noch "Management"-Treiber), Sound, LAN und USB. So was wie RAID braucht man wiederum nicht.


Und wegen der Nvidia-Treiber: zur Sicherheit vlt mal bei nvidia.de schauen, ob die dortige Version Deiner entspricht.


----------



## calotchro (21. Mai 2013)

Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H Intel H77

kannst du das vllt abchecken ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2013)

Guckst Du hier: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H77-D3H (rev. 1.0)


und dann halt Dein Betriebssystem wählen. Zb für Win7 64Bit folgende Treiber runterladen und installieren (am besten auch in der Reihenfolge):

Intel INF
Intel Management Engine Interface
Atheros LAN Driver
Intel USB 3.0 Driver
Etron USB 3.0 Driver
VIA audio Driver


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Mai 2013)

calotchro schrieb:


> müssten aktuell sein . *Ich benutze kein virenscanner*.



  Dann solltes du aber schnellstens einen installieren.
Auch brain.exe ist heutzutage nicht immer alleine ausreichend.


----------



## Lunica (31. Mai 2013)

Schau mal in die Ereignisanzeige welche Fehlermeldung zu WOT protokolliert wurde.
Start > Ereignisanzeige (Enter)
Danach unter Administrative Eigenschaften.

Das sich ein Programm ohne Fehlermeldung beendet ist ungewöhnlich.

Die Mainboard-Treiber sind nicht so tragisch. Die können auch älter sein.
Hauptsache es gibt keine Probleme.

Aber die GPU Treiber sollten neu sein da regelmäßig Fehler in diversen Spielen beseitigt werden.
Auch wird die Leistung verbessert.


----------

